# Lange Zahlen in Java



## maxi (20. Mai 2005)

Hi, gibt es in java die Möglichkeit, lange zahlen direkt hinzuschreiben, ohne dass das literal als zu langer integer erkannt wird ?

(long) vor der zahl hilft auch nicht

ich möchte sowas haben: 
	
	
	
	





```
long zahl = 122343241235423452345234;
```

der wertebereich von long wird also fast ausgeschöpft

meine bisherige lösung ist, die ersten 9 stellen zu nehmen (länger gehts nicht), dann mal 1000000, dann + die nähsten ziffen, und dann wieder mal 100000 und die restlichen ziffern addieren

gibs keinen eleganteren weg ?

gibs ne funktion, um einen string in long umzuwandeln ?

bei integer kenn ich Integer.parseInt(string)

thx

cya maxi


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mai 2005)

```
long zahl = 122343241235423452345234L;
```


----------



## bambi (20. Mai 2005)

maxi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> gibs ne funktion, um einen string in long umzuwandeln ? bei integer kenn ich Integer.parseInt(string)


Na dann versuch's doch mal mit 
	
	
	
	





```
Long.parseLong(String);
```
 :wink:


----------



## Beni (20. Mai 2005)

Guck dir auch mal den BigInteger an.


----------



## maxi (20. Mai 2005)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> long zahl = 122343241235423452345234L;
> ```



so gehts, thx


jo, BigInteger hab ich mir angesehen, wäre auch gegangen, aber wir sollen erstmal ohne "extras" auskommen


----------

